# 07 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI no power



## hd95thfatboy

I have an 07 Polaris Sportsman EFI that when I turn the key the fuel pump ramps up there are no dash lights and no head lights. Any ideas? I was told that it may be the power distribution module. Is there a manual available online that has schematics? Thanks in advance for the help and sorry if this has been addressed before. I searched but did not find anything.


----------



## MUDDIE49

First have you checked the fuses and the relay..and there is a power distribution module, but i'd be surprised if its that only being a few years old...Muddie49

And they have the wiring diagrams here on this forum...all you hav to do is paid 9.00 and you won't have to pay for that 50.00 Manual Polaris will charge you...go to manuals& maps...I've used it a few times its awsome....Muddie49


----------



## hd95thfatboy

There are no fuses that I can find. There is power to the PDM but none coming out.


----------

